# Newbie in waiting



## Pinkgoddess (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey guys, i just joined, I have been TTC for 4 years now had all the tests at leighton hospital in cheshire where i lived, Found i had some cysts and a fibroid but they werent affecting fertility, But ovulation was on and off, had 3 months of chlomid with no results, then moved to liverpool and had to start tests and treatment from the beginning again (so annoying) My partner is waiting treatment for his low motility (havent got a clue what they will do there ) Have been told i may need some hormone treatment to regulate progesterone levels then try clomid again  so ill wait and see what happens next time i visit in aug


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Gina

Welcome to the inbetweenies

Come and join us on the chitter chatters thread

I am currently waiting for fresh new tests before starting tx again

I saw from ur other post that ur a doggie person, join the club, i have a lovely lickle labrador, u will hear lots about her i can promise u!!

look 4ward to chatting to u


----------

